# Hello From Canada



## Albuca (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi,
Im new to the Control Booth world, but ive been around doing tech for a while now. I've been involved in pretty much everything there is, but currently I am working on the sound for the upcoming play "Aladdin and the lamp".

Awesome website, with alot of great ideas and help,
Thanks to everyone who makes this all possible.

Cheers,
A


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the booth! Hopefully we can continue to help you out with more ideas and information. So don't hesitate to ask any questions, and offer up any answers you can. Also, if you have any info, photos, or websites of work you have done or where you work we love to see that stuff. Enjoy your time here!


----------

